# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  CKD tài trợ cho bạn nào thích tự chế driver step bằng IC TB6560

## CKD

Thấy anh Nam CNC nói cũng có lý, nhưng với sức của em thì hơi yếu, lại thấy dự án smartphone có vẽ to tác quá nên em quyết định mình bé mình làm chuyện bé hehe.

Vấn đề cụ thể là thế này.
Thấy có nhiều bạn yêu thích môn tự chế này muốn tự mình làm một driver step để có thể điều khiển đứa con yêu bé nhỏ của mình. Bản thân em cũng đã từng lặn ngụp trong trò chơi "chế driver" này rồi. Đến nay thì hầu như.. step 2 phase là em chiến đủ kiểu rồi.
Với mong muốn tạo điều kiện cho các bạn mới chơi có thể phát huy tốt hơn nữa tinh thần DIY. CKD xin tài trợ 06 IC TB6560 (và các linh kiện kèm theo như sơ đồ của hãng) cho bạn nào thỏa mãn các yêu cầu sau:

1. Rất thích tự chế driver step cho mình.
2. Trước giờ chưa đăng sản phẩm tự chế driver của mình lên diễn đàn nào (chấp nhận các bạn đã tự chế được driver, nhưng vẫn chưa đăng lên diễn đàn, không phân biệt thành viên, vùng miền, trình độ v.v..).
3. Sản phẩm phải dùng IC TB6560 do CKD tài trợ.
4. Sơ đồ có thể theo hãng, tìm trên internet hoặc các nguồn khác, boa mạch (PCB) phải tự vẽ & thực hiện (bằng bất kỳ phương pháp làm mạch nào).
5. Trên boa mạch ngoài các đường mạch v.v... cần có thêm 2 thông tin.
---- Nick name của thành viên thực hiện
---- Liên kết diễn đàn *http://cncprovn.com*
6. Trong quá trình thực hiện, phải chụp ảnh cẩn thận và đăng bài viết trên *http://cncprovn.com* theo tiến độ như sau:
---- Chọn sơ đồ nguyên lý (mình sẽ kiểm tra trước sơ đồ xem có bị lỗi gì không trước khi các bạn thực hiện, có thể góp ý này nọ v.v..)
---- Tiến hành vẽ mạch.
---- Tiến hành làm mạch. Sau khi CKD kiểm tra qua hình ảnh, thấy có đủ như yêu cầu (5) thì sẽ gởi tặng linh kiện đến cho bạn.
---- Nhận được linh kiện, lắp mạch, chạy thử mạch v.v... (có clip thì càng hay).
---- Kết thúc.

Nội dung thực hiện:
1. Các bạn đọc điều kiện bên trên. Nếu thấy mình phù hợp với các yêu cầu thì viết bài đăng ký ở đây. Bài đăng ký phải có thêm thông tin đầy đủ về tên/họ, năm sinh, số điện thoại, địa chỉ. Mình sẽ tài trợ tổng cộng 02 bộ IC (mỗi bộ gồm 03 IC TB6560 và các linh kiện điện trở, tụ điện, diod v.v...) cho 02 bạn đăng ký sớm nhất.
2. Sau khi CKD xác nhận thành viên đăng ký hợp lệ thì chúng ta bắt đầu thực hiện.
3. Trong quá trình thực hiện, có bất kỳ vướng mắc nào.. từ việc thiết kế mạch, làm mạch v.v.. mà các bạn cần trao đổi hoặc góp ý. Cứ đặt vấn đề và câu hỏi trực tiếp trên diễn đàn. Mình sẽ cố gắng hổ trợ hết mình.
4. Sau khi CKD xác định được bạn thỏa mãn các yêu cầu thiết kế mạch đã nêu ở trên.. thì sẽ tiến hành gởi linh kiện cho các bạn.
5. Các bạn khi đã nhận được linh kiện, tiếp tục thực hiện & báo cáo kết quả (dù đạt/hay không). Nếu các bạn không tiếp tục thực hiện thì phải hoàn trả lại quà tặng của mình để mình tặng lại cho bạn khác có nhu cầu.

6. Thời gian đăng ký trước 20h ngày 21/12/2013 giờ diễn đàn.
7. Thời gian dự kiến hoàn thành.. tranh thủ trước tết để có thêm niềm vui ăn tết các bạn nhỉ  :Smile: 

Rất mong nhận được sự góp ý & giúp đở của các bạn để sân chơi chúng ta ngày càng phát triển, thành viên chúng ta ngày càng có nhiều thứ để chơi  :Wink:

----------

ahdvip, anhcos, Boyred2000, hoang.nvn, kametoco, Lenamhai

----------


## ahdvip

Tổ chức cuộc thi diễn đàn thì anh lấy cái tên chung chung để tiện Share face ... Với lại ADMIN...

----------


## CKD

Là sao hả bác ahdvip. Gần đây thấy bác kiệm lời quá nên không hiểu?

Trả lời thế này không biết có hiểu đúng ý của bác không?
- Đây là vấn đề CKD tài trợ cá nhân, với mục đích tạo điều kiện cho các bạn có cùng đam mê giống CKD, sau nữa là *Đóng góp phát triển* diễn đàn.
- Đây chỉ đơn thuần là tài trợ. Không phải là một cuộc thi vì không quan tâm nhiều đến kết quả cuối cùng là sản phẩm có hoạt động tốt hay không. Chủ yếu muốn giúp các bạn ở tỉnh, điều kiện linh kiện khó khăn, hoặc cả các bạn ở TP, nhưng kiến thức chuyên môn về điện-điện tử hạn chế. Có điều kiện tiếp cận tốt hơn mà thôi.
- Ý tưởng của anh Nam CNC rất hay, nhưng việc đó.. cần có thêm nhiều ý kiến. Thấy việc này nằm trong sức của mình CKD có thể làm được. Nên CKD nhanh chân.. phát động phong trào trước ấy mà.

----------


## ahdvip

Tại đang thăng hoa với cái vụ thi thố, nên suy nghĩ có phần lạc hướng, kaka.

----------


## namrex

Em chưa làm mạch driver bao giờ nhưng vẫn muốn tự chế cho mình 1 cái mạch xem sao, vậy em có thể đăng kí được không ạ?

----------


## anhcos

Mình là dân cơ khí, trước đây có làm thử theo mạch có sẵn, cứ cắm đầu vào mà hàn lại thôi, nhưng xong mà cũng không xài được.

Sẵn có sự giúp đỡ kiến thức của mọi người ở đây, mình đăng ký một vé nhá.
Mình sợ nhất là sơ đồ nguyên lý, sẽ nhờ bác gô gồ rồi post lên cho anh em góp ý...  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> Em chưa làm mạch driver bao giờ nhưng vẫn muốn tự chế cho mình 1 cái mạch xem sao, vậy em có thể đăng kí được không ạ?


Được thôi bạn.. mục tiêu mình muốn hỗ trợ các bạn tiếp cận tốt hơn với môn chơi này mà.




> Mình là dân cơ khí, trước đây có làm thử theo mạch có sẵn, cứ cắm đầu vào mà hàn lại thôi, nhưng xong mà cũng không xài được.
> Sẵn có sự giúp đỡ kiến thức của mọi người ở đây, mình đăng ký một vé nhá.
> Mình sợ nhất là sơ đồ nguyên lý, sẽ nhờ bác gô gồ rồi post lên cho anh em góp ý...


Ok. Vậy CKD tạm chốt lại 2 bạn nhé.

Theo đúng yêu cầu. Việc đầu tiên bạn namrex & anhcos viết bài đăng ký với đầy đủ thông tin họ/tên, số điện thoại, địa chỉ nhận linh kiện.
Sau đó tiến hành tìm sơ đồ nghuyên lý nhé. Xong mỗi bạn tạo bài viết cho riêng mình *ở đây*. Mình sẽ kiểm tra trước xem sơ đồ có đúng không? Rồi chúng ta tiếp tục, trong quá trình làm có vướng mắc gì các bạn cứ thoải mái trao đổi trên bài viết đó luôn nhé. Mình sẽ hổ trợ tối đa trong khã năng.

----------

anhcos, namrex

----------


## namrex

Thực ra em chẳng biết tí gì về điện tử cả, hic, sợ làm xong chẳng có cái gì test, vì em cũng đang chế cháo 1 con cnc nhỏ nhưng mới được 10% thôi,  :Frown: ,

----------


## anhcos

*Thông tin đăng ký:*
Tên: Dương Tuấn Anh
Đt: 0913 60 ba chin 39

Tìm trên mạng thì thấy sơ đồ này:

Mấy bác xem giúp như thế nào...

----------


## CKD

> Thực ra em chẳng biết tí gì về điện tử cả, hic, sợ làm xong chẳng có cái gì test, vì em cũng đang chế cháo 1 con cnc nhỏ nhưng mới được 10% thôi, ,


Không sao bạn àh. Khởi nguồn của DIY một phần là sự can đảm. Can đảm ở đây là dám đối mặt với cái mà ta chưa hề biết, tiếp theo là can đảm dành thêm thời gian tìm hiểu nghiêm cứu. Đến lúc nào đó, ta sẽ thành công thôi.

Việc làm mạch với mình thì không khó, nhưng với những bạn ngoài ngành, mới tìm hiểu thì có rất nhiều thứ & khái niệm phức tạp. Nếu không hiểu được thì khó mà có thể thành công. Nhưng nếu ta tiếp cận có phương pháp, biết tìm hiểu cô động những gì cần thiết nhất cho kế hoạch của mình. Thì con đường cũng không quá chông gai đâu bạn.

Mình thì mình cũng như anhcos, mình là dân cơ khí, không phải điện điện tử chi hết. Chi có khác ở chổ, mình tiếp cận môn chơi này sớm hơn, nên có vẻ già hơn thôi.

----------

anhcos, Boyred2000, namrex

----------


## duonghoang

Cho em đăng ký với, con này em chưa thử lần nào  :Smile: 
Thông tin đăng ký:
Nguyễn Dương Hoàng
SDT: 0988467839
Địa chỉ: 270A Tây Thạnh, Tân Phú.

----------


## CKD

Đồng ý với Dương Hoàng luôn.

Bạn namrex vẫn còn cơ hội dành cho bạn nhe. Mình ưu tiên vì bạn là người lên tiếng đầu tiên.. nên tăng thêm 01 xuất chờ bạn. Bạn cứ suy nghĩ rồi quyết định nhé.. thời gian vẫn còn mà  :Smile: .

Tạm tổng kết, theo thông báo là mình có 02 bộ, nhưng đến giờ cuối mình có thể tăng thêm 01 bộ:
1. anhcos
2. duonghoang
3. vé cuối cho bạn namrex nếu bạn muốn tham gia  :Wink:

----------

anhcos, namrex

----------


## namrex

Chơi nốt luôn...
Tên: Danh Hoàng Nam
Điạ chỉ: 219/23 đường số 12, P. Bình Hưng Hòa, Q.Tân Phú
sdt: 0938 87 67 06
p/s mặc dù không biết mấy cái kí hiệu nó là gì nhưng thử sức 1 lần :d, em biết hàn mạch, và chổ em là xưởng in lụa nên làm mạch in bằng keo cảm quang là okay... còn chạy được hay không thì.... hên xui, làm cho biết...hehe

* Sơ đồ của em chọn

----------


## duonghoang

Để em về nghim cứu sơ sơ rồi post sơ đồ nguyên lý lên sau, search thấy vài cái thiết kế phần cứng cũng đẹp đẹp post lên cho anh em tham khảo

----------

anhcos, Boyred2000

----------


## CKD

Tổng kết cuối cùng.. có 03 bạn tham gia:
- 1 - *anhcos*
- 2 - *duonghoang*
- 3 - *namrex*

Mình cũng khóa sổ luôn nhé...

Các bạn cứ nghiêm cứu cẩn thận vào, nhờ thầy google tìm ý tưởng, khi thực hiện có vướng mắc gì thì cứ thoải mái trao đổi. Với tinh thần "đi một ngày đàng, học một sàng khôn" nên dù cuối cùng có thành công hay không thì mình tin rằng, khi thực hiện dự án này các bạn sẽ biết thêm được rất nhiều điều xoay quanh vấn đề này.

Bạn *duonghoang* & *namrex* khi bắt đầu nhớ lập chuyên mục riêng ở đây nhé.
Phần chủ đề, mình đề nghị nên ghi thế này: [nick] - Stepper Driver TB6560 [nội dung tùy ý] để thuận lợi cho việc tìm kiếm bài viết sau này.
VD: _namrex - Stepper Driver TB6560 cây nhà lá vườn_  :Smile: 

Có thể sẽ có nhiều vấn đề bị trùng lập trong 03 bài viết của các bạn, nhưng đó là sản phẩm và công sức của riêng 03 bạn nên mình muốn bài viết cũng riêng. Trong quá trình thực hiện các bạn có thể dùng ý tưởng của nhau, hoặc trao đổi, giúp nhau đều Ok..  :Wink:  Vì mục tiêu cuối cùng là mình làm được sản phẩm và có thể chạy được tốt.

Các thông tin chung chung về ý tưởng hay thiết kế v.v.. cũng có thể được trao đổi ở đây, khi kết thúc mình sẽ nhờ BQT cô động lại để làm thông tin tham khảo cho các bạn mới.

*Chúc các bạn nhanh chóng có sản phẩm của riêng mình*.

----------

anhcos, namrex

----------


## namrex

Anh duonghoang ở Tân Phú luôn à... gần nhà rồi... có thể cho em qua hửi ké được không ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## phonglepk

Em đang dùng L297- L298 tự chế nhưng thấy chạy không được hiệu quả lắm..! Không biết mấy con TB6560 này hiệu suất có cao hơn không? Anh còn xuất nào không cho em đăng kí với..

----------


## CKD

Hiện mình chốt lại với 03 suất rồi bạn, đợi đợt tới nhé.

Mà bạn bảo không hiệu quả lắm là sao? Mình đã từng dùng L297-298 để chạy máy, nhược điểm duy nhất là độ phân giải mà thôi. Ngoài ra khi làm việc vẫn mượt mà & chính xác như thường. Mạch mình làm có idle current, tự giảm dòng khi không chạy, như thế motor & cả driver đều giảm được nhiệt độ  :Wink: .

Nếu mạch bạn làm chạy không ổn định, không chính xác thì có thể do mạch khi làm bị lỗi gì đấy, có thể set dòng quá cao. Nếu mạch tìm được trên internet & ngay cả trong datasheet của hãng cũng bị lỗi nhỏ. Vẫn có thể chạy nhưng không ổn định.

Nếu bạn còn sơ đồ của mạch bạn làm, có thể post lên đây để mình xem xem có bị lỗi trên sơ đồ không?

Mình định xong đợt này, lại phát động phong trào làm mạch L297-L298, xong lại đến AVR + FET (từ đơn giản đến phức tạp). Mục tiêu của mình là sẽ lần lượt thực hiện các mạch mà linh kiện có thể mua được dễ dàng ở HCM.

----------


## phonglepk

Ý tưởng của anh rất hay và giúp được nhiều DIYER...! 
Đúng là Mạch của em chạy rất nóng và độ phân giải không cao, cộng thêm nữa là tốc độ hạn chế... Cấp xung cho chạy nhanh là è è.. rồi đứng luôn..
Em set step/unit là 40 chạy haft với vít me bước 10 và nguồn có 12V thôi thì thì Speed chỉ đạt 500 nhưng cả Driver và Step rất nóng. Nếu lớn hơn nữa máy chạy cà giựt..
Anh giúp em với

----------


## ahdvip

> Ý tưởng của anh rất hay và giúp được nhiều DIYER...! 
> Đúng là Mạch của em chạy rất nóng và độ phân giải không cao, cộng thêm nữa là tốc độ hạn chế... Cấp xung cho chạy nhanh là è è.. rồi đứng luôn..
> Em set step/unit là 40 chạy haft với vít me bước 10 và nguồn có 12V thôi thì thì Speed chỉ đạt 500 nhưng cả Driver và Step rất nóng. Nếu lớn hơn nữa máy chạy cà giựt..
> Anh giúp em với


@@, chắc máy để nghiên cứu hả bạn. Chứ chạy kiếm tiền chắc giàu lắm, keke.

----------


## CKD

Thì mình đã nói rồi.. nếu bạn còn sơ đồ nguyên lý mạch mà bạn đã lắp.. thì post lên, mình tìm xem trên sơ đồ có lỗi gì không? Vì nhiều sơ đồ tìm được trên internet vẫn bị lỗi thiết kế. Ngay cả trong datasheet cũng bị.

Với mạch của bạn cơ bản là đã hoạt động, việc quá nóng là do chất lượng linh kiện cũng như dòng làm việc bạn set gần với định mức. Với L298 bạn nên set chạy dưới 1.5A, có tản nhiệt đầy đủ thì mới chạy ổn.
Ngoài ra muốn tăng tốc độ thì nên chuyển qua làm việc với 24V.
Mạch lắp trên máy thì mình chưa thử max speed là bao nhiêu rpm, giờ muốn test thử cũng không được vì mình không còn giữ máy. Nhưng lúc trước với điều kiện không tải & 24V, mình test free có thể lên đến 2000rpm.

TB6560 theo mình đánh giá chưa phải là mạch driver tích hợp (tất cả trong 1 con IC) tốt nhất. Nếu so sánh với mấy dòng SLA & STK thì theo mình là kém hơn. Ở đây mình hổ trợ để làm mạch TB6560 là vì IC này có bán ở VN. Rất phù hợp cho các bạn DIYER vì linh kiện có sẵn.

Sau khi loạt bài của 03 bạn *anhcos*, *duonghoang*, *namrex*; mình hy vọng là với những tư liệu và kinh nghiệm chế tạo của 03 bạn, các thành viên mới sẽ càng dễ dàng thành công hơn khi muốn tự làm cho mình 01 bộ driver cho con CNC nhỏ xinh của mình.

Ngoài ra driver chạy ghép với Mach3 khi vận hành, tốc độ & sự ổn định còn phụ thuộc vào chất lượng & độ tương thích của máy tính với Mach3. Mà mấy khái niệm này.. muốn kiểm tra được thì cũng dễ mà khó.. Khi có thời gian mình sẽ tạo một bài mới hướng dẫn cơ bản Mach3 để giúp các bạn mới tinh thông hơn  :Smile: .

----------

anhcos, phonglepk

----------


## Lenamhai

He he tớ cũng mới dùng thử 4 board tb6050 này cho một project mới thấy cũng ổn

----------


## phonglepk

> Thì mình đã nói rồi.. nếu bạn còn sơ đồ nguyên lý mạch mà bạn đã lắp.. thì post lên, mình tìm xem trên sơ đồ có lỗi gì không? Vì nhiều sơ đồ tìm được trên internet vẫn bị lỗi thiết kế. Ngay cả trong datasheet cũng bị.
> 
> Với mạch của bạn cơ bản là đã hoạt động, việc quá nóng là do chất lượng linh kiện cũng như dòng làm việc bạn set gần với định mức. Với L298 bạn nên set chạy dưới 1.5A, có tản nhiệt đầy đủ thì mới chạy ổn.
> Ngoài ra muốn tăng tốc độ thì nên chuyển qua làm việc với 24V.
> Mạch lắp trên máy thì mình chưa thử max speed là bao nhiêu rpm, giờ muốn test thử cũng không được vì mình không còn giữ máy. Nhưng lúc trước với điều kiện không tải & 24V, mình test free có thể lên đến 2000rpm.
> 
> TB6560 theo mình đánh giá chưa phải là mạch driver tích hợp (tất cả trong 1 con IC) tốt nhất. Nếu so sánh với mấy dòng SLA & STK thì theo mình là kém hơn. Ở đây mình hổ trợ để làm mạch TB6560 là vì IC này có bán ở VN. Rất phù hợp cho các bạn DIYER vì linh kiện có sẵn.
> 
> Sau khi loạt bài của 03 bạn *anhcos*, *duonghoang*, *namrex*; mình hy vọng là với những tư liệu và kinh nghiệm chế tạo của 03 bạn, các thành viên mới sẽ càng dễ dàng thành công hơn khi muốn tự làm cho mình 01 bộ driver cho con CNC nhỏ xinh của mình.
> ...


Vậy là em hiểu vấn đề của mình rồi..! Mạch nguyên lý em làm giống như trong datasheet vậy. Nhưng do em ham hố set dòng Vef là 1Vôn tức 2A dùng tỏa nhiệt lớn cộng thêm quạt coler nữa vẫn thấy nóng dù chỉ chạy ở áp 12V.. chắc vì vậy mà chưa khai thác hết khả năng của Step về moment cũng như tốc độ..
Cảm ơn anh rất nhiều về chỉ dẩn này..! ak nhân tiện anh có thể cho anh em diễn đàn xin mạch nguyên lý L297-298 của anh đã Fix được không...

----------


## phonglepk

> @@, chắc máy để nghiên cứu hả bạn. Chứ chạy kiếm tiền chắc giàu lắm, keke.


Cái này lúc trước em làm con đầu tay cho vui thôi ..! Máy chạy như rùa vậy ạ

----------


## CKD

> .... ak nhân tiện anh có thể cho anh em diễn đàn xin mạch nguyên lý L297-298 của anh đã Fix được không...


Sắp tới mình sẽ có dự án hổ trợ anh em làm mạch L297/L298 khi đó mình sẽ trao đổi rỏ hơn những vấn đề có liên quan đến L297, những lỗi có thể có trên sơ đồ của nó bạn nhé.

----------

phonglepk

----------


## CKD

Diod Schottky dành cho dự án  :Smile: 

Các bạn tham khảo kích thước để vẽ mạch cho đúng nhé.


*Download File*

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

Điện trở công suất cho dự án. 1 ohm 3W.


Kích thước để tiện cho việc thiết kế




Chưa thấy bạn duonghoang & namrex khởi động dự án nhỉ  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, namrex

----------


## duonghoang

Cho em gia hạn thêm vài ngày nha, công việc hơi lu xu bu quá nên chưa có thời gian.hixhix

----------


## anhcos

> Cho em gia hạn thêm vài ngày nha, công việc hơi lu xu bu quá nên chưa có thời gian.hixhix


Anh cũng đợi xem có gì chôm chỉa đựoc không, he he

----------


## biết tuốt

em cũng đợi xem chôm gì được k hehe ,em vẽ mạch dùng proteus , để lúc nào em pót mấy cái thư viện chân linh kiện lên (do em làm nên  cũng ít và lộn xộn )

----------


## anhcos

Mấy bác cho mình hỏi về phần xuất file làm mạch in nhé:
Mình chỉ biết mỗi orcad để xuất file layout hoặc file pdf trên mạng đem cho họ làm mạch in. 

- Không biết các chương trình vẽ mạch in khác có xuất được dạng file vector như dxf các tọa độ điểm, các đường biên của đường mạch hay không?
- Có thể xuất file ảnh như bmp hay jpg của mạch in được không, mình thường chụp màn hình không à?
- Còn mạch in 2 mặt thì họ vẫn hàn linh kiện trên 1 mặt phải không?

Có bác nào đã tự làm mạch in 2 mặt chưa nhỉ?

----------


## duonghoang

Em thì chỉ xài mỗi Orcad, cái này thì em ko thấy có xuất ra file ảnh, chỉ có print ra file pdf thì đc, bác chụp cái màn hình vào Paint edit lại cũng nhanh mà  :Smile: 
  Mạch in 2 lớp thì hàn cả 2 bên cũng được mà bác, nếu trong layout bác Opposite nó lại thì nó nằm ở mặt phía bên kia
  Mạch 2 lớp thì bác làm cũng giống như mạch 1 lớp thôi bác, trước tiên bác làm 1 lớp kia trước, lớp còn lại nhớ dán băng keo để bảo vệ không bị ăn mòn lúc ngâm mạch, rồi là ủi bình thường, sau đó khoan lỗ linh kiện, in lớp thứ 2 rồi để lên tấm mạch in sao cho các lỗ chân linh kiện trùng khớp với nhau rồi ủi lên (khâu này phải khéo tay xí), sau đó cũng dán băng keo lớp bên kia lại để bảo vệ, đem ngâm nữa là xong  :Smile:

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

Mấy con rết cũng đã có.. chỉ còn chờ người nhận thôi  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, duonghoang

----------


## solero

Nhìn thèm quá mà không được nhận...

----------


## Nam CNC

Hàng ngon , hàng ngon nhưng không hiểu biết gì về điện kể như vô can.

----------


## MQT

> Mấy con rết cũng đã có.. chỉ còn chờ người nhận thôi


Còn xuất nào không anh Duy? Nếu được cho mình xin một xuất.
Mình rất đam mê tuy nhiên hiểu biết có hạn (chính xác là đang ở con số 0).
Ý đồ đầu tiên của mình DIY một cnc laser cắt mica.
P/S: Từ ngày nghiên cứu cnc tính đến nay mới hơn một tuần mà mặt mày tiều tụy, giảm luôn vài kg thấy rõ. Mình chưa có bài viết ở bất kỳ diễn đàn nào nên mong anh chị em thật tình góp ý.

----------


## CKD

> Còn xuất nào không anh Duy? Nếu được cho mình xin một xuất.
> Mình rất đam mê tuy nhiên hiểu biết có hạn (chính xác là đang ở con số 0).
> Ý đồ đầu tiên của mình DIY một cnc laser cắt mica.
> P/S: Từ ngày nghiên cứu cnc tính đến nay mới hơn một tuần mà mặt mày tiều tụy, giảm luôn vài kg thấy rõ. Mình chưa có bài viết ở bất kỳ diễn đàn nào nên mong anh chị em thật tình góp ý.


Trong quá trình nghiêm cứu.. có gì cần bạn cứ post trên này, hổ trợ được mình sẽ cố gắng.

Về TB6560.. hiện mình có 03 xuất.. nhưng dành cho 03 bạn rồi.
- anhcos thì đang thực hiện.
- duonghoang & namrex thì mình chưa thấy đưa thông tin lên. Nếu thật sự thích bạn liên hệ trược tiếp với 2 bạn đó nhe. Dự định qua tết mình sẽ thực hiện tiếp chương trình DIY step driver này với chip khác  :Wink: .

----------


## MQT

> Trong quá trình nghiêm cứu.. có gì cần bạn cứ post trên này, hổ trợ được mình sẽ cố gắng.
> 
> Về TB6560.. hiện mình có 03 xuất.. nhưng dành cho 03 bạn rồi.
> - anhcos thì đang thực hiện.
> - duonghoang & namrex thì mình chưa thấy đưa thông tin lên. Nếu thật sự thích bạn liên hệ trược tiếp với 2 bạn đó nhe. Dự định qua tết mình sẽ thực hiện tiếp chương trình DIY step driver này với chip khác .


Đang tính bữa nào ghé làm phiền anh, không biết anh có rảnh không?
Cũng đang có âm mưu làm phiền anh Nam nữa không biết trước tết nguyên đán có được không ta?
Trước cafe sau muốn tôn sư, không biết hai anh có chịu hạ mình nhận.

----------


## CKD

Mình luôn đón chào các bạn mới, có gì cứ alo trực tiếp trên số của mình, nếu có time, chúng ta cứ cafe thoải mái.

----------


## MQT

> Mình luôn đón chào các bạn mới, có gì cứ alo trực tiếp trên số của mình, nếu có time, chúng ta cứ cafe thoải mái.


Quá vui luôn rồi! Sẽ sớm làm phiền anh thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Nam nào bác ??? có phải anh Nam này không ? hehehe, em với chú CKD cũng thân lắm, hẹn 1 lần luôn cho gọn, học 1 lần lên 10 phần công lực luôn cho nó phê.

----------


## MQT

> anh Nam nào bác ??? có phải anh Nam này không ? hehehe, em với chú CKD cũng thân lắm, hẹn 1 lần luôn cho gọn, học 1 lần lên 10 phần công lực luôn cho nó phê.


Chính là anh đó. Được vậy còn gì bằng nữa đây.

----------


## trucnguyen

Trong mạch Drive 6560 mình có 2 thắc mắc:
-  2 tín hiệu vầo chân CLK(3) và chân DIR(21) không cần qua cổng đảo 74HC14 thì vẫn hoạt động bình thường phải không ? Ngoại trừ mức logic vào chân CLK và DIR là tích cực thấp.
-  Nếu sử dụng BOB giao tiếp LPT đã có OPTO cách ly thì trên mạch DRIVER thì có cần phải sử dụng thêm OPTO cho 2 chân CLK và DIR không?

Xin cảm ơn.

----------


## ahdvip

> Trong mạch Drive 6560 mình có 2 thắc mắc:
> -  2 tín hiệu vầo chân CLK(3) và chân DIR(21) không cần qua cổng đảo 74HC14 thì vẫn hoạt động bình thường phải không ? Ngoại trừ mức logic vào chân CLK và DIR là tích cực thấp.
> -  Nếu sử dụng BOB giao tiếp LPT đã có OPTO cách ly thì trên mạch DRIVER thì có cần phải sử dụng thêm OPTO cho 2 chân CLK và DIR không?
> 
> Xin cảm ơn.


-Qua đệm để có tín hiệu ra ổn định hơn (áp và dòng). IC đệm có qui định từ bao nhiêu V đến bao nhiêu V là mức 1, từ bao nhiêu V đến bao nhiêu V là mức 0. 
-Nếu làm BOB hoặc Driver thì chỉ cần 1 trong 2, còn làm thương mại thì vẫn cứ phải opto cho chắc. Các driver Step em thấy thường đã tích hợp sẵn opto cho Step và Dir nên khi thiết kế BOB chỉ cần qua IC đệm là đủ.

----------

anhcos, trucnguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

Tuy không nằm trong chương trình tài trợ của CKD , nhưng lấy cảm hứng từ thead DIY này mà mình a dua làm theo.  :Big Grin: 
Sau gần 3 tuần từ lúc bắt đầu với nhiều thứ lần đầu tiên thử làm cuối cùng mình đã có một drive TB6560 DIY.



Đã chạy thử với 2 step motor noname mình đang có như trong hình, ở mức 24V / 15Khz / vi bước 16 thì kết quả chạy OK, chạy không tải 10 phút thì thấy chip chỉ ấm ấm ( không thấy khói và mùi khét đặc trưng của khô mục cháy  :Big Grin: )

Nhưng khi nâng xung clock lên 20 KHz thì cả 2 motor đều không quay, chỉ nghe tiếng o o o phát ra từ motor.

Xin cho mình hỏi, với 2 motor noname như trên hình thì theo kinh nghiệm của các bạn mức điện áp tối đa + Xung clock tối đa có thể cấp cho motor là bao nhiêu? (con nhỏ dài 35mm x mặt bích vuông 40 mm   // con lớn dài 75mm x mặt bích vuông 55mm).

Cuối cùng xin chân thành cảm ơn những thông tin bổ ích mà các bạn cung cấp trong thead này cũng như diễn đàn cncprovn.com.  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, duonghoang, kametoco

----------


## biết tuốt

bạn dùng với bộ phát xung à?? dùng với mach3 thì chú ý phần cài đặt cho nó , config/ motor turning , các thông số quá đà nó cũng ì k chạy

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

Mình dùng ngoại vi  PWM  của vi điều khiển PIC để cấp xung cho mạch drive.
Đây là lần đầu tiên mình dùng 1 con step motor, mình đang tìm hiểu việc điều khiển tốc độ/ vị trí  step motor theo qui tắc hình thang (cái này chắc là CNC 1 trục quá   :Wink: )
Mình mù về MACH3.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Thanks !

----------


## biết tuốt

mach3 cũng dễ dùng mà , bạn làm quen dần đi , dùng mach3 điều khiển , rồi sau này lắp vào máy cnc để xem driver có bị mất bước không nữa

----------


## anhcos

> Tuy không nằm trong chương trình tài trợ của CKD , nhưng lấy cảm hứng từ thead DIY này mà mình a dua làm theo. 
> Sau gần 3 tuần từ lúc bắt đầu với nhiều thứ lần đầu tiên thử làm cuối cùng mình đã có một drive TB6560 DIY.


Mình cũng đang làm nhưng mạch nhưng không muốn chạy thử vì sợ nó cháy.
Chạy mạch 2 lớp nhưng không biết cách kẹp con TB6560 vào cạnh bo như của bác nên phải cắm đứng.

Bác có lòng thì share cái mạch cho ae làm luôn nhé, tks bác trước. 

Mạch của mình trông chán:

----------


## trucnguyen

Mạch của mình không có gì đặc biệt. Do lần đầu layout mạch 2 lớp bằng Altium 10, ủi mạch 2 lớp  nên mình phải đơn giản đi một số tính năng . Sau khi lắp mạch xong thì mình lại thấy layout có một số vấn đề do hiểu lầm một số  tính năng của chương trình Altium10. 

*Mình liệt kê những hạn chế của mạch do mình làm, nếu bạn thấy phù hợp với nhu cầu thì có thể lấy file pdf mình đã xuất sẵn thực hiện luôn hoặc có hướng cải tiến để mạch tốt hơn.  Mạch của mình chỉ mới test chạy , còn ổn định hay không thì không biết.*

1/ Tính năng đã đơn giản do khả năng layout hạn chế.
   - Bỏ qua Diode xung gắn thêm bên ngoài  chỉ dùng Diode ký sinh trong IC.
   - Nguồn 5V được cấp từ ngoài vào.
   - Chân Enable của 6560 dùng switch gạt chứ không có nối ra port ngoài. Không biết có tương thích BOB LPT của MACH3 không?!  

2/ Một số lỗi trong phần layout => không phải vấn đề lớn ảnh hưởng nhiều tới hoạt động của mạch
   -  Footprint của 6560 và 74HC14 có pitch hơi rộng,  tuy nhiên nên giãm đi pitch đi khoảng 0.3 mm thì đẹp hơn.
   -  DIP SWITCH 4 kênh footprint có pitch bị rộng nên giãm 1mm
   -  Các tụ pi footprint quá rộng nên giãm đi 2.5mm.
   -  Chân số 4 của OPTO TLP521-2 nối đất khi ủi có thể sẽ bị mất  do sai sót trong khi phủ đồng lớp BOTTOM.  => Nên có thể sẽ phải hàn jumper xuống đất.

Mở bằng Altium10
http://www.mediafire.com/download/cf..._Altinum10.rar

----------

anhcos, CKD

----------


## CKD

@trucnguyen
Do bạn chỉ đưa thông số 24V, 15kHz, 1/16 nên tạm thời có thể tính ra khoảng 281rpm.
Với mức điện áp này & tốc độ đáp ứng như thế... Theo kinh nghiệm của riêng mình thì tốc độ như vậy là còn thấp. Mình đã từng test không tải với mức điện áp như vậy đạt được tốc độ cao hơn nhiều. Ví dụ như driver IMT901... hoặc STK mà mình đã từng test v.v..

Tốc độ đáp ứng thấp có thể do mấy nguyên nhân sau:
- Chỉnh dòng & decay cho motor chưa chính xác.
- Chất lượng của nguồn nuôi 24V không tốt.
- Bộ xuất xung có độ ổn định thấp, có thể bị can nhiễu.

Do những motor của bạn không có thông số đi kèm.. nên khó mà xác định chính xác dòng định mức là bao nhiêu. Với những mạch có điều khiển dòng điện như TBxxx này thì không cần quan tâm đến điện áp motor, chỉ cần quan tâm đến điện áp làm việc của IC.
Để tìm được dòng phù hợp cho motor thì chắc phải dùng phương pháp thử & sai. Cứ tăng dòng làm việc của motor lên, chạy thử khoảng 10 phút, nếu nhiệt đo làm việc của motor duy trì khoảng 60oC là vừa, một số motor có thể lên tới 70oC. Nếu cao hơn thì có thể bị quá công suất, nếu thấp hơn thì thiếu công suất, motor duy trì tốc độ/moment kém. Lưu ý là motor phải trong làm việc liên tục ở tốc độ vừa phải. Khi motor dừng, mạch có chức năng giảm dòng sẽ cho kết quả không chính xác.

----------

anhcos, trucnguyen

----------


## CKD

@all!
Do tình hình các bạn đăng ký nhận TB6560 để làm driver đến giờ chỉ có bạn AnhCOS là đã nhận. 2 bạn còn lại là NamRex & Duong Hoang không thấy hồi âm, do bận việc khác nên không thể tiến hành. Do đó mình quyết định khơi lại chương trình & tặng 2 bộ này cho 2 bạn có hứng thú khác.

Để nhận được bộ IC TB6560 & các linh kiện trong yếu khác trong mạch. Các bạn vui lòng đọc kỹ các yêu cầu ở bài đầu (ở đây)

Mình sẽ chốt lại danh sách trong 5 ngày tới.
Nếu có nhiều hơn 2 bạn đăng ký, mình sẽ ưu tiên cho các trường hợp:
- Thành viên đã biết chút ít về điện - điện tử (để đảm bảo tính thành công của dự án).
- Thành viên ở tỉnh, điều kiện khó khăn trong việc mua linh kiện.
- Thành viên có nhiều bài viết trên diễn đàn.

Bộ IC bao gồm: 03 ic TB6560, các diod schotky, điện trở công suất v.v...

----------

anhcos

----------


## mattroidem

> @all!
> Do tình hình các bạn đăng ký nhận TB6560 để làm driver đến giờ chỉ có bạn AnhCOS là đã nhận. 2 bạn còn lại là NamRex & Duong Hoang không thấy hồi âm, do bận việc khác nên không thể tiến hành. Do đó mình quyết định khơi lại chương trình & tặng 2 bộ này cho 2 bạn có hứng thú khác.
> 
> Để nhận được bộ IC TB6560 & các linh kiện trong yếu khác trong mạch. Các bạn vui lòng đọc kỹ các yêu cầu ở bài đầu (ở đây)
> 
> Mình sẽ chốt lại danh sách trong 5 ngày tới.
> Nếu có nhiều hơn 2 bạn đăng ký, mình sẽ ưu tiên cho các trường hợp:
> - Thành viên đã biết chút ít về điện - điện tử (để đảm bảo tính thành công của dự án).
> - Thành viên ở tỉnh, điều kiện khó khăn trong việc mua linh kiện.
> ...


Bác cho em xin 1 chỗ đăng ký nhé:  :Wink: 
Tên: Trương Quang Vũ
Đt: 0918 15 15 81
Địa chỉ: 20 Cổ Loa- P2- Tp. Đà Lạt.
Cám ơn bác nhiều!

----------


## hunter_dt

EM xin đăng kí 1 suất nhé.
Họ tên : Đỗ Mạnh Đạt
SN 12/3/1991
SĐT 0962 886 922
Địa chỉ : ĐHBK Hà Nội, số 1 Đại Cồ Việt Hà Nội
  Sơ đồ nguyên lí em xin cáo vì datasheet đã ghi rất rõ rồi, có chăng thì mình thay đổi 1 vài thông số cho phù hợp thôi. Đây là mạch e đã layout và đặt mạch thật, nhưng đến đây thì hết tiền mua linh kiện. Mong nhận được sự giúp đỡ của bác. 

CÒn đây là mạch thật, em lỡ đặt rồi nên không in liên kết diễn đàn mong bác thông cảm, com IC trên mạch cháy rồi, e hàn cho đẹp thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

@hunter_dt & mattroidem
Mình Ok.. và chốt lại 02 phần cho 02 bạn. Các bạn đọc lại điều kiện & tiến hành nhé...

----------


## hunter_dt

> @hunter_dt & mattroidem
> Mình Ok.. và chốt lại 02 phần cho 02 bạn. Các bạn đọc lại điều kiện & tiến hành nhé...


Anh ơi, như e đã có mạch rồi thì e phải báo cáo gì ạ

----------


## CKD

> Anh ơi, như e đã có mạch rồi thì e phải báo cáo gì ạ


Mình có PM cho bạn rồi. Chủ yếu các yêu cầu cũng là chia sẻ cách thức thực hiện thôi... Bạn đã làm gần tới giai đoạn cuối rồi thì giờ chỉ cần cô động lại, giới thiệu các giai đoạn thực hiện, có hình ảnh càng tốt v.v... giúp cho các bạn mới bắt đầu có thể có thêm kiến thức & kinh nghiệm để tiến hành đơn giản hơn thôi.

Vậy bạn có thể chia sẻ gì với các bạn khác thì cứ thực hiện thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, hunter_dt

----------


## CKD

@hunter_dt

----------


## CKD



----------

mattroidem

----------


## mattroidem

Hình như số điện thoại em ghi bị thiếu số, nếu họ gọi lại cho bác CKD bác bổ sung giúp em nhé, cám ơn bác!
Đt: 0918 15 15 81

----------


## hunter_dt

> @hunter_dt


Em đã nhận được linh kiện, rất nhanh và chính xác. Cảm ơn bác

----------


## CKD

*Lưu ý các bạn test mạch với TB6560.*

Khi tác động các dip switch để thay đổi trạng thái làm việc (torque, current, decay) đều phải ngắt hoàn toàn nguôn nguôi mạch (5V và 24V) để tránh rủi ro TB bóc khói.

----------

anhcos

----------

